# Pet memorial stones



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Luckily, I have yet to experience the loss of a dearly loved pet. However, a close friend of mine recently lost one of three cats living with her boyfriend. She was only a year old and got into some antifreeze. She is buried in the yard and my friend is looking for a nice garden stone to place in the spot to serve as a "headstone" type thing. I've been looking around online (I swore to her I can find ANYTHING for a good price given a short period of time) and was wondering if anyone knew of any places to get something suitable for a decent price. I've seen some nice ones you can have engraved, but those run at least $40 for a decent size.

Any suggestions?


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.rusticloglighting.com/forgetmenot.html

http://www.petwork.com/marketplace_pet_caskets2.html


----------



## ShellyBear (May 24, 2004)

You can also buy a kit that you can make your own stepping stone and decorate it any way you want. You can find then in the kids craft areas.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you too for this excellent information. I needed it for myself as well.


----------

